# Bass Drops for Everyone! :D



## thedrummerkid

i thought i'd be a swell fellow and share my collection of pitched bass drops! (D, C, B, Bb, A, Ab) 

if you use them, please post a link to your song on this thread. i wanna hear that glorious sub-bass.

Sub Dropz - Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## metal_sam14

Cheers mate, awesome idea


----------



## pearl_07

Very useful. Thanks!


----------



## pineappleman

Excellent, I shall be saving these for a rainy day. And by rainy day I mean the day I actually have S2.0 and something capable of generating decent heavy tone.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

This will be great for my dub/metal project 

Thanks dude!


----------



## thedrummerkid

Make sure to mix your kicks and bass guitars to allow maximum sub power! Yeehaw!


----------



## DVRP

Thank you


----------



## ooidort

Thanks, already put them to use.


----------



## DVRP

I just added one to a random clip on my computer (no pod at home to record)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6688849/Retardednesss now with bassdrops.wav


----------



## Despised_0515

Any chance you could make one in C#?


----------



## musikizlife

cool, Ill be sure too put up a link hopefully later tonight
Thanks!


----------



## thedrummerkid

The C bass drop is actually about 10 cents sharp. I made them to be flexible since they drop pitch anyway.


----------



## musikizlife

Hey man, i used one of the drops towards the end, thanks! Ive been looking for good ones for a while.

<object height="81" width="100%"> <param name="movie" value="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F10281706&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;color=8c9e8e"></param> <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param> <embed allowscriptaccess="always" height="81" src="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F10281706&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;color=8c9e8e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="100%"></embed> </object> <span><a href="http://soundcloud.com/musikizlife/small-idea-1-first-recording">Small Idea 1 First Recording test</a> by <a href="http://soundcloud.com/musikizlife">Musikizlife</a></span>


----------



## zeppelinrock34

musikizlife said:


> Hey man, i used one of the drops towards the end, thanks! Ive been looking for good ones for a while.
> 
> <object height="81" width="100%"> <param name="movie" value="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F10281706&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;color=8c9e8e"></param> <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param> <embed allowscriptaccess="always" height="81" src="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F10281706&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;color=8c9e8e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="100%"></embed> </object> <span><a href="http://soundcloud.com/musikizlife/small-idea-1-first-recording">Small Idea 1 First Recording test</a> by <a href="http://soundcloud.com/musikizlife">Musikizlife</a></span>



liking the keys  was that a real drummer? could have used some mixing (I realize its just a demo).


----------



## Guitarman700

Gonna make a song consisting entirely of these. See if I cant finally kill my crappy old subs.


----------



## danieluber1337

pineappleman said:


> Excellent, I shall be saving these for a rainy day. And by rainy day I mean the day I actually have S2.0 and something capable of generating decent heavy tone.



Try Head Case...

acmebargig.com


----------



## musikizlife

zeppelinrock34 said:


> liking the keys  was that a real drummer? could have used some mixing (I realize its just a demo).



No to the drummer, the drums were all midi files put into the garageband software drums, i spent most of my time on the sound of the drums. 
And yeah i know, this was my first real attempt at mixing, and since it was garageband it was hard to really make the guitars stand out.
But thanks nonetheless!


----------



## astralplanes08

Hey thedrummerkid

I used your sub drop in a song Ive written
Link:


I've auto pitched it to C major/A minor then I just cranked the gain on that sucker, and added a bass boost It pretty much explodes. Thanks so much! 

Respect
-Astralplanes08


----------



## odibrom

WWWWOOOOOOOWWWWW 11 years and 8 months dig... you're an archaeologist, right? What are you digging for? dinosaurs?


----------

